# Fox/Coyote Forum Mod



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'd like to welcome Brad.T as the new forum mod.

Thanks for the help!

:welcome:


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

:welcome:

Bob


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

glad to be aboard


----------



## Hoggr (May 28, 2002)

Congrats Brad


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

:welcome:


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

:welcome:


----------



## ND Five O (Dec 30, 2003)

ROCK ON Brad T.

:wink:


----------



## coyotekiller (Nov 16, 2004)

good to have u brad
:bowdown:


----------

